# HID BIke lights!!!



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

After months of research and reading tons of reviews.. I finally broke down and bought the Trail Tech HID bike light kit from Batteryspace.com

http://batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1395

The bottom line is that I think this light is by far the best deal
going for agressive night MTB riders like myself, and for the price,
you could run two HID lights for the same price that your friends are
paying for just one L&M, NightRider, or Lume HID.(personally i dont think you would need 2 of these.. one. lights up the forest

I haven't been on a long enough ride to see if the bulb really does
last the claimed 3.5---4 hours of runtime that you should get from the
3500mAh battery, but it has run several times for 1.5-2 hours without any
trouble. The soft-start regulated controller works very well. The light
itself is very light and sleek looking.....with the nimh battery being fairly light as well. 
I purchased the light in the helmet mount configuration but with all the vents on both my xc lid and my dh helmet im going to have to order the helmet mount that they sell as well otherwise i cant adjust the angle of the light while im riding..

http://batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2304

I selected the "spot" option for the light and have been running it
helmet mounted. The spot option is probably a better choice for helmet
mounting. Although I haven't seen the flood option,i really cant see there being much of a difference as the HID lights are so bright anyways!!!

The included battery is the smallest and lightest I've seen with most lights. It's a little bigger than a pack of cigarettes. It fits nicely in my camelback but you could 
easily fit it in the pocket of a cycling jersey, or in a side pocket of your freeride bike shorts. It would also fit easily in a wedge pack mounted under your seat.THe battery comes in its own nylon case so you could easily modify it to fit in your botte cage to keep the weight off your body.
The worst thing about the light is the cabling.The light includes a
cord that's about 5 feet long, about 6 inches of which towards the
bottom is coiled in the style of heavy-duty headphones. That's way too
much cable. To make matters worse, the battery has about another 3 feet
of cable on it, and there's a 6-foot long cable that you have to put
between the battery and the light to make the connections compatible.

All told, this is way too much cable. My solution has been to coil all
the extra cable up(zap strap it together)and put it in one of those slide-lock ziplock bags, then run
the light cable inside my jersey to the front pocket. This works pretty
well, , and the coiled part of the cable is sometimes a little
annoying when it gets stuck between my camelback and my body.Just a few minor things though ...will get better with trial and error....

Batteryspace.com tech support is decent by phone but not great as the
very limited English vocabulary.YOu are better off asking questions in the forum and have them respond that way. Their suggestion to my cable
concerns was that I cut and tape or re-solder the cables to meet my
needs. I personally think that the helmet mount should come with the setup....instead of an extra 9.95.

Overall, though, it's a great light/battery package, and I've saved
several hundred dollars over any other option with four hours of
runtime.I would definetly recommend this light set up for any kind of mtn biking adventure

«


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks to colorado cyclist, I marginally paid a little bit more than what you spent, for the L&M NiMH Arc.
I Love it!

To each his own.


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

Did you end up buying that helmet mounting kit from Batteryspace??

It looks like it only works with the non-helmet mount lights, like the lights that have that post on the bottom, instead of the flat bottom with velcro.

I am searching for a good alternative to the TrailTech velcro attachment so that I too can have angle adjustment for my light.


oh and I've had the TrailTech HID since Xmas and used it about 6-7 times and it's been great everytime! except for the mounting delima.


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Helmet mount*

Yes we got 2 of the helmet mounts for my wife and i.......i ended up taking wire clippers and getting rid of the eye on it and just sticking the velcro to the flat bottom..... i have put in on my helmet in the best place possible but i have found these lights are so bright angle adjustment isnt really needed:thumbsup:


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

So basically you have a removable mount now but it still doesn't swivel at all right??

I need it to swivel!! I have the velcro part mounted just fine on my helmet but I am trying to find a way to make it swivel.


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

no swivel:nono:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you still liking the light?


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Hid*

The light seems really good....only been out a few times so far.....but i will tell you one thing dealing with batteryspace is a mission in itself....deal with TRAIL TECH directly and save on the language and info barrier:thumbsup:


----------

